# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Kundërkërkesë: Të futet lënda e Ateizmit nëpër xhami e medrese

## DiAbLo-KiNg

Kegte shkrim e gjeta ne Ateistet.org, dhe mendova qe do ishte mir te flitej per kete...

Ky shkrim i dedikohet kërkesës së fetarëve për futjen e fesë në shkolla. Ateistët për barazpeshë kërkojmë futjen e Ateizmit si lëndë mësimore nëpër medrese dhe xhami të Kosovës.

Të respektuar ateistë, arsyet pse po e kërkojmë futjen e lëndës Ateizmi nëpër xhamitë e republikës janë të shumta, por ndër të tjera do ti theksojmë disa:

- Dëshirojmë që rinia jonë të jetë një rini e shëndoshë, e edukuar në bazë të parimeve shqiptare dhe jo atyre arabe.
- Dëshirojmë që Rinia jonë të jetë sa më larg aksioneve vetëvrasëse, mantilave të mbushur me dinamit dhe avionëve që hidhen në kullat binjake, e ateizmi është ai që mund ti parandalojë këto dukuri degjeneruese dhe negative.
- Dëshirojmë që fëmijët tanë lirshëm dhe pa kurrfarë imponimi të mësojnë për ateizmin e tyre. Edukata ateiste nëpër xhami e madrese, do të ndikojë pozitivisht në rritën dhe zhvillimin intelektual të tyre.
- Dëshirojmë që me një edukim të mirëfilltë ateist, ti rikthejmë në një jetë normale të gjithë njerëzit e pashpresë, për tua kthyer atyre vetëbesimin e humbur nga vështirësitë e jetës, dhe zhgënjimin që kanë pasur me zotin që nuk u ka ndihmuar.
- Dëshirojmë që Kosova të jetë një oazë paqeje dhe harmonie ndërfetare, e kompromisi më i mirë këtu është ateizmi.
- Dhe në fund, dëshirojmë që të jemi edhe në praktikë, pjesë e qytetërimit evropian dhe botëror, qytetërim i cili bazën e tij do ta ketë në konceptin e laicizmit.

----------


## Atheist

Meqenëse fetë (sidomos ajo islamike) i mësojnë njerëzve të vrasin dhe zhdukin qafirët, atëherë për barazpeshë nuk i duhet mësuar Ateizmi në xhami e medrese, po Antiteizmi. Antiteizmi shqiptar përfshin pjesë nga ideologjia nacionaliste shqiptare, po s'jam i sigurt se çfarë efekti mund të ketë kjo lëndë në shkollat e komunitetit rom (medresetë).

----------


## ximi_abedini

kurr sdo futet lenda e ateizmit krishtrimit apo ndonje feje tjeter ne xhami dhe medrese sepse keto jan kriju nga muslimanet dhe jan per musliman e jo per jo musliman

andaj kjo enderr e juaja kurr sdo realizohet sepse kurr sdo e lejojm ne muslimanet qe ateistet  te perzihen ne faltoret dhe shkollat islame

----------


## jarigas

> kurr sdo futet lenda e ateizmit krishtrimit apo ndonje feje tjeter ne* xhami dhe medrese sepse keto jan kriju nga muslimanet dhe jan per musliman* e jo per jo musliman


Po ashtu si shkollat laike jane krijuar per shqiptare dhe jo per fetare!!!
Kujt s'i pelqen, marrsh per ne Arabi.....!

----------


## land

> Meqenëse fetë (sidomos ajo islamike) i mësojnë njerëzve të vrasin dhe zhdukin qafirët, atëherë për barazpeshë nuk i duhet mësuar Ateizmi në xhami e medrese, po Antiteizmi. Antiteizmi shqiptar përfshin pjesë nga ideologjia nacionaliste shqiptare, po s'jam i sigurt se çfarë efekti mund të ketë kjo lëndë në shkollat e komunitetit rom (medresetë).


shteti te detyroj xhamite dhe medresete te paguajne taksa te renda, 1 milion euro per xhami cdo vit, per medresete 5 milion euro, ne kte menyre rrjepim arabet nga paret....xhamit dihet qe bosh kane per te qene :arushi: 
pra te kunderten e asaj qe bente turku ne shqiperi, taksa te egra kunder jomuslimaneve.

----------


## Atheist

> shteti te detyroj xhamite dhe medresete te paguajne taksa te renda, 1 milion euro per xhami cdo vit, per medresete 5 milion euro, ne kte menyre rrjepim arabet nga paret....xhamit dihet qe bosh kane per te qene
> pra te kunderten e asaj qe bente turku ne shqiperi, taksa te egra kunder jomuslimaneve.


Masë e mirë antiteiste kjo dhe interesante si zgjidhje nga pikëpamja e kulturës kombëtare. Përderisa fetarët (sidomos islamikët dhe ortodoksët) punojnë për ideologji antikombëtare që dobësojnë kombin, atëherë normale do të ishte që të taksohen nga shteti deri në atë masë sa të mos kenë mundësi të paguajnë.

----------


## ximi_abedini

> Masë e mirë antiteiste kjo dhe interesante si zgjidhje nga pikëpamja e kulturës kombëtare. Përderisa fetarët (sidomos islamikët dhe ortodoksët) punojnë për ideologji antikombëtare që dobësojnë kombin, atëherë normale do të ishte që të taksohen nga shteti deri në atë masë sa të mos kenë mundësi të paguajnë.


gjeje nje adhetar shqiptar qe kan qen ateist dhe qe ka dhen jeten per shqiperi musliman ka me mijra

----------


## gimche

Lënda e Ateizmin a pak është futur në shkollat publike me shumicë Islame+Krishtere por edhe në medrese e Xhami po tentoni?!
Për të arritur baraspeshën do të duhej të na lejohej inkorporimi i Edukates Fetare në shkollat publike (të cilat janë Islamo-Krishtere) dhe në këtë mënyrë të arrihet ajo baraspesha që ju e deshironi.

----------


## proscriptor

> Lënda e Ateizmin a pak është futur në shkollat publike me shumicë Islame+Krishtere por edhe në medrese e Xhami po tentoni?!
> Për të arritur baraspeshën do të duhej të na lejohej inkorporimi i Edukates Fetare në shkollat publike (të cilat janë Islamo-Krishtere) dhe në këtë mënyrë të arrihet ajo baraspesha që ju e deshironi.


Në ça shkolle mësohet lënda e Ateizmit më? Të shkojmë t'i shtrojmë nai darkë drejtorit. Se duhet punë e vullnet për të pastru trurin e fëmijëve nga plehrat e Azisë.

----------


## Fishtani1

> Në ça shkolle mësohet lënda e Ateizmit më? Të shkojmë t'i shtrojmë nai darkë drejtorit. Se duhet punë e vullnet për të pastru trurin e fëmijëve nga plehrat e Azisë.


Me siguri e ka fjalen per Biologjine, Kimine dhe Fiziken mbase i etikon lende ateste  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## gimche

> Në ça shkolle mësohet lënda e Ateizmit më? Të shkojmë t'i shtrojmë nai darkë drejtorit. Se duhet punë e vullnet për të pastru trurin e fëmijëve nga plehrat e Azisë.


Në shkollat publike, ku teoria e dështuar e Darwinit ende qarkullon ani pse kjo teori tashmë ka rënë kjo tregon se neo-komunizmi ekziston dhe po sjell pasoja.
Shkollat janë laike, por nxënësit janë të një X besimi.
Shkolla e ruan laicitetin e vet duke ndaluar simbole fetare brenda saj si kryqi apo ylli me hënë, por nxënësi nuk është laik dhe edhe ketij i takon ta mbroj besimin e vet (sikur shkolla qe e ruan laicitetin e vet) dhe me këtë ta bëjë me anë të Edukatës Fetare.

----------


## gimche

> Te ata "mijërat" e ke fjalën për shqiptarë që kanë luftuar për kombin shqiptar, apo për islamikë që kanë luftuar për ymetin islamik? Se islamizmi nuk njeh kombe (përveç atij arab) kështu që s'ka se si të luftojë islamiku për komb se është haram. Mund të luftojë për ymetin, po.
> 
> 
> 
> Mund dhe të kërkohet në google me assabiya haram dhe nationalism haram:
> http://www.google.com/search?num=50&q=nationalism+haram
> 
> Sqarim të plotë ideologjik këtu:
> http://www.al-islam.org/islamandnationalism/9.htm
> ...


Referenca e haditheve është e dobët, neve nuk na intereson se a është Muslimi apo Ebu Dawudi ai që transmeton, thjeshtë zinxhiri i hadithit, a është Sahih (i vërtetë) apo çfarë, këtë nuk na ofrove?!

----------


## proscriptor

> Në shkollat publike, ku teoria e dështuar e Darwinit ende qarkullon ani pse kjo teori tashmë ka rënë kjo tregon se neo-komunizmi ekziston dhe po sjell pasoja.
> Shkollat janë laike, por nxënësit janë të një X besimi.
> Shkolla e ruan laicitetin e vet duke ndaluar simbole fetare brenda saj si kryqi apo ylli me hënë, por nxënësi nuk është laik dhe edhe ketij i takon ta mbroj besimin e vet (sikur shkolla qe e ruan laicitetin e vet) dhe me këtë ta bëjë me anë të Edukatës Fetare.


Mbase po të ta përsëris dhe një herë e kupton (se shqipja gjuhë e vështirë): 

NË ÇFARË SHKOLLE MËSOHET LËNDA E ATEIZMIT?

----------


## proscriptor

> Me siguri e ka fjalen per Biologjine, Kimine dhe Fiziken mbase i etikon lende ateste


Mbase dhe Gjeografinë, Astronominë e Diturinë e Natyrës, në përgjithësi gjithë shkencat natyrore. Po atëherë çfarë presin të mësojnë në shkollë këta se s'po e kuptoj.

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Mbase dhe Gjeografinë, Astronominë e Diturinë e Natyrës, në përgjithësi gjithë shkencat natyrore. Po atëherë çfarë presin të mësojnë në shkollë këta se s'po e kuptoj.


Edhe ty ta paska mbyll zemren 

Si qfar presim te mesoim 


Te mesoim per Njeriun Gjeniun e Univerzit Muki A.G 
Te mesojm se si e ka kapur djallin per veshi dhe e ka lidh
Te bejm Armat te fort si ajo e Bubrrecav kunder Syles 

A pak ke per te mesuar ksi gjera hyjnore a?

Turp Turp..:S 

Kjo Shkenca e biologjia eshte e qafirav dhe ka prejardhjen prej djallit :i terbuar:  :djall i fshehur: 

nejse

Ai e di me se miri  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## jarigas

> Në shkollat publike, ku teoria e dështuar e Darwinit ende qarkullon ani pse kjo teori tashmë ka rënë........


Pupupuppu, sa e duan shkencen islamiket mer jahu!!
Dhe sa e ngre veten me keto pohime ti Gimi, s'e ke idene......!!

----------


## Marduk

S'na duhet Lenda e Ateizmit neper Xhamia se kush duhet ta jep aty lenden e Ateizmit ne Xhami ose Medres ose Kishe? Prifti po mendoni? Jo. Hoxha po mendoni? Jo. Mos po mendoni ndonje Profesor Ateist? Jo. Pse lind pyetja? Sepse Prifti s'mundet te dal jasht ligjeve te Krishterimit dhe me e mohu Zotin kur vet ai e beson ate. Pra per Kishe e pata fjalen qe eshte e pamundur. Ne xhami nje ashtu edhe Hoxha s'mundet te del para Zotit te vet per me e mohu, e me fol rreth Ateizmit. Por edhe ne qoftese fol Prifti dhe Hoxha prap kan me quajt shum ne nje trajtshmeri shum absurde sa qe Ateizmin nuk e tregojn si eshte dhe si besohet por e tregojn me mllef dhe per mos me pas Besim tek Besimtaret Ateizmi. Kshtu qe eshte e pamundur te jete lenda e Ateizmit ne Xhami, Medes dhe Kisha. Ashtu kshtu une nuk jam Pro me qen Lenda e Ateizmit neper keto qe i permenda me lart, sepse behet Ateizmi falco nga ana e vet Priftave dhe Hoxhave. Kshtu qe me mire eshte Ateizmi te jete si nje baze per te gjitha shkollat, sepse ne shkolla Ateizmi mund te ipet ashtu siq duhet sepse Shkolla nuk permban rregulla si Xhamia e Kisha rreth Besimit por rreth Dijenis se njeriut qe mundet te arrij. Pra ne shkoll eshte gje e mire te futet si lende Ateizmi por prap eshte e veshtir qe te mesohet nga nxenesit sepse nxenesit e kesaj kohe nuk hyn ne ore per ta mbajt dhe kjo eshte shkaku qe Ateizmi te mos futet si lend ne shkolla. Une jam pro per shkolla me u fut por eshte e veshtir ne te gjitha sferat qe na qarkullojn ne Kosov dhe Shqiperi. Une mendoj se Ateizmi me se miri eshte te mesohet nga Libra te ndryshem dhe ne Internet qe jan disa fakte dhe qe mundemi te gjejm Artikuj te ndryshem rreth Ateizmit. E kjo e ben njerin te mendon sipas deshires se vet dhe rreth Besimit. Kjo eshte qe mendoj une t'pakten per Ateizmin ne vendin tone.

Me te mira...

----------


## elv@

e drejte njerezore eshte qe te besosh ne zotin e drejte personale eshte qe rrugen deri te zoti ta gjejsh vete qoft me muslimanizem katolicizem ortodoksizemapo qfare te duash por jo te ndikosh me dhune apo edhe me shperlarjen e trurit.ne fund te fundit fene njeriu duhet me mesu individualisht sepse ka ku ta mesoj .Eshte bibla kurani tora haga de e qa tjeter e jo dikush qe se ka lexu ose e ka keqkuptu te mesoj dhe te indoktrinoj

----------


## Gogi

Po ju e keni lenden e ateizmit neper te gjitha institucionet qe ekzistojne neper vend. Kur gjykatesi jep denimin e jep ne baze te rregullave ateiste, duke u bazuar ne shkence. A po ?Cdo gje qe eshte publike eshte ateiste hahahhaaha, mos i keqperdorni te drejtat juuu  lutem, e sa per vendosjen neper xhami te lendes, nese pajtohen shumica edhe une pajtohem

----------


## Hylltar

Këtyre ditëve është mbajtur një sipmozium ku ka marrë pjesë edhe Shefko Krasniq, imami i Prishtinës, edhe ka kërku sërish që të futet islamizmi në shkolla shqipe.

Edhe mirë do të ishte që jo të futet islamizmi në shkolla shqipe por paganizmi dhe ateizmi të futen në xhami e medrese.

----------

